# Can one have multiple IPAs



## vijaya (Apr 3, 2013)

This is the first time, planning to come to Singapore. I have IPA from company X and has validity till May 2013. Due to some reasons I may not go for that. Now I have offer from company Y in Singapore. They are asking docs for EP processing. Is it require to cancel previous IPA as I don't process for EP with that IPA. 

Can I have multiple IPAs at a time?


----------



## sgporc (May 14, 2012)

That is a perfectly legitimate question and since there might be some sensitivities which you may not want to reveal to either of your offer companies, the Ministry of Manpower should be where you get neutral and the most accurate answer. call them... (Contact Information - Ministry of Manpower)


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

from what I know, you cannot have 2 IPAs, and when company B submits the application will come out as previous application / IPA pending.

let me guess, you don't want to take up company X offer, because it is too low ?

if the company is a bit hard up, they can easily let MOM know that you are job hopping before even coming here, and that can get painful at times


----------

